# New Hitchhicking Ghosts!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Our new Hitchhicking Ghost heads! They glow under a UV blacklight!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

"]
Phineas!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Ezra head


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

They look fantastic! Love the glow in dark feature too! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great faces, all!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! Fantastic!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

so great!!!


----------



## lovetoprop (Jul 6, 2016)

So cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love em!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Bob! I have since tweaked them and chose a Diffrent paint scheme to go with. I'll be posting their new pics today!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

New Hitchickers!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

New Paint jobs for them!
http://


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

http://


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

http://t


----------

